# Weight



## bhas (Jul 23, 2018)

We have a 6 month old female Vizsla. She weighs 23.5 lbs. Judging by the weights posted here that is on the low side for sure. We took her in to get spayed today and the vet said he wants to wait, and get her liver tested. He thinks she is way too thin to do that kind of procedure. All the blood work in the past has come back great, and her appetite is great. Anyone ever have a Vizsla with a weight that low at 6 months? Her energy levels are great, attentiveness is good, she is extremely smart.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I don't think being small is the problem. By your vets account, it's being too thin.

I had one that was 39 lbs until she was 4 years old. A older female vizsla in class, weights in at 35lbs.
Shine, my almost 6 month old, just hit 40lbs. She's not going to be small.

Maybe post some pictures of her.


----------



## MikoMN (Nov 29, 2016)

It does seem she is on the low weight side, but every dog is different. My boy looks like he is a skeleton some days, but will not gain weight. He is 26 months old and has gone through 6 different diet plans in order to gain weight. Including grain free, raw meat, high calorie performance kibble, etc. He might look skinny, but is in great shape and can run all day. (Well, at least six hours yesterday) I've had three vets all agree he was just "built skinny"

As long as your girl is developing right and healthy, I wouldn't worry too much about how big she is.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikoMN (Nov 29, 2016)

MikoMN said:


> As long as your girl is developing right and healthy, I wouldn't worry too much about how big she is.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I need to add that it sounds like your vet is worried about it, and is probably wise to not perform the procedure until your puppy has developed a little more.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lebanesemommy (Jul 13, 2018)

I was emphasized by my breeder who has top of the line Vizslas by bloodline for the last 30 years, that spay/neuter is highly recommended at 2 years old and no younger than that. It is better for their development and especially their hormones.


----------



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

lebanesemommy said:


> I was emphasized by my breeder who has top of the line Vizslas by bloodline for the last 30 years, that spay/neuter is highly recommended at 2 years old and no younger than that. It is better for their development and especially their hormones.



AGREED.....I am waiting until 2-3 years of age to do my male V. A local breeder, with 30+ years of V experience and highly reputable does not allow any of her V's spayed of neutered before 2 and recommends 3.....so I am sticking with that FWIW.

Regarding size and weight concerns......this is my first V after 25+ years with Labs. I quickly got over "does he look too skinny" or "is my V too small for his age, etc". He is very much a self regulator; sometimes he eats two meals a day, sometimes one or sometimes half of one. BUT there are no bones showing and he is not malnourished at all. And I closely monitor he's eating. But just a bit more relaxed about obsessing about it.

Having her seen and monitored by a professional Vet is key as well.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

What are you feeding her? It sounds like a change of food is in order.

And why are you spaying her at 6 months..or frankly at all? Look up the Vizsla study on neutering and spaying. At the very least, consider finding a vet who will leave her ovaries so she gets the benefits of those hormones.

I do not know of any "Top breeder" who recommends neutering or spaying....typically they will grudgingly encourage you to wait as long as possible.


----------



## bhas (Jul 23, 2018)

She started on Fromm from the breeder. We transitioned her to Orijen around 4 months as that is what we fed our last Vizsla. 

My vet recommended 6 month Spay, so that is what we were going to go with. We neutered our male at 6 months, and he lived a happy 15 years, so honestly didn't think anything of it. Per our limited registration, we have to spay her at some point.


----------



## karenVox (Jul 10, 2018)

We thought Sophie was small as well. Vet says she is perfect. She turned a year on July 12th. Weighed 40.6 pounds. She got spade and went down to 37 pounds. Vet says she will add about 5 pounds over the next few years and get some spread in her hips. She's all legs.


----------

